# Anything handmade swap - Sign up



## AngieM2

Many years there have been an Anything Handmade Swap. We all list wanting to be in it, then someone (often myself) put the names in a hat and pull out two to be each other's partner in the swap. Each is encouraged to PM, email, talk, etc and get to make a new friend. This is the main object of the swap.

We try to keep the cost down, and the crafting up as most are on a budget and then there is shipping.

The gifts would need to be mailed by December 10th. This gives time, but stopped before it's too close to Christmas, and other Holiday gatherings of families and the work that goes into them.

This is a good way to make friends. I have a friend from here and the swap since about 2008 or so, and others, too.

If you wish to participate, please sign up and tell a bit about yourself. Such as favorite colors, decoration style, hobbies, etc. Sign up is closed on October 22nd, and postings of partners will be on October 24th. (this year.)

I'm going to check my schedule, but I hope to participate in this one. I'll know a bit later. But I can help all of you have fun.


----------



## Jlynnp

I was really hoping we would do this again. Sign me up. My favorite colors are pink, lavender and so forth. I love to read, cook when I can, sew and go to auctions.


----------



## COSunflower

Sign me up too please!!! I like all colors and decorate in a country casual style. I have chicken themed things in my kitchen and log furniture in my living room with western style pictures on the wall. I like to read historical pioneer era books, quilt, crochet, rubber stamp, scrapbook AND garden.  I'm retired with 7 grandchildren whom I adore.  Single older lady - retired educator. I have a snail mail friend that I got here 9 years ago and we still write each other several times a month!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Sign me up too.
Army veteran.
Single parent,1 grand daughter.
Hobbies: sewing,quilting,grand daughter,reading,crocheting, knitting,embroidiery
Colors: pretty much like all colors, blues,yellows,reds,greens


----------



## Kyrel

Oh, Sign me up! =}

Married grandmother of 4
I love Jesus
I quilt and bible study
Pink is my favorite color as long as it's not flamingo pink or pepto bismol pink LOL!!
I was born to cook and bake
Farm life is my heart
Woodstock from Peanuts and Piglet from Pooh are my weakness heehee


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm in again, but could we extend the signups to a week later to give more people a chance to find this thread? 
I love to quilt, garden, read mysteries and non-fiction early Christian writers. My favourite colours are blue, green, and earthtones. I live in a small apartment, so don't have room for knick knacks.


----------



## AngieM2

Do most think it a good idea to go out a week for sign up? I'm okay with it, but everyone would have to know you'd have only about 6 weeks to make things. Maybe if that is okay with you, just like this post and I'm prettty sure I can look and see who liked. I'm mostly concerned with those of you already signed up.


----------



## snowlady

I'm in! Married with college age kids. I like embroidery, quilts, flowers,genealogy, reading and scrap booking. My style is vintage I guess, and I like green.


----------



## AngieM2

I've asked the mods to change the 15th to 22nd, and 17th to 24th in the opening post since I have lost all my "super" powers 

So, the extra time is there. Please feel free to share a link to this post in other areas of other site to see if we can get more people. And If you have friends on Facebook that would like something like this, especially if prior members here - invite them, post a link. We can all do with new friends.


----------



## COSunflower

I wish that we could have stayed with our original dates because I worry that if we prolong it and then take a little time to get to know "our person" that there won't be much time to make and mail our gifts. We have Thanksgiving coming next month too.


----------



## AngieM2

What about extending the ship to one week also.? That still puts everyone out from Christmas or other holidays. That would make it Dec 17th instead of 10th.


----------



## Meima6

Sign me up, please. Married, retired educator, 6 dear Grands. Hobbies are quilting, weaving Nantucket baskets, weaving on floor loom, gardening, canning, feeding the birds, and spending time with the Grands! We live in a cabin sort of home in the woods. I like woodland and autumn colors. We like life to be simple and people to be kind. Just let me know the details.


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow! New people joining -- wonderful. For those who are new, you will be paired with another member and the both of you will be encouraged to contact each other and get to know each other better. This is my favourite swap of the year, and I am on 5 or 6 on other boards. I love making a gift or three specifically for that person.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm fine with extending the mailing date (or not). For me personally 6 weeks is long enough to make a gift or three. But I don't have a family, so no holiday commitments. My suggestion about extending the sign-up date was to hopefully get a few more people. I posted on the Q and Families board. If not already done, I might hit the sewing and fiber forums as well. Can you tell I'm excited? I love this particular swap!


----------



## Meima6

It sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## Meima6

So, do we communicate by snail mail, private messaging on the this site, etc.? Can we send our special gifts one at a time? Can the gifts be edible, quilt blocks, fabric, items to feed our friend 's hobbies? Can we have some examples of special moments?


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima6 said:


> So, do we communicate by snail mail, private messaging on the this site, etc.? Can we send our special gifts one at a time? Can the gifts be edible, quilt blocks, fabric, items to feed our friend 's hobbies? Can we have some examples of special moments?


Yes to all the above except I haven't heard anyone sending one at a time. Usually the partners agree on the send date once their gifts are finished. The date Angie provided is the last date to mail. I prefer to e-mail and so far my partners have been OK with that, but I think some stay with the message area of the forum. Once you get your swap partner you and she will sort of set the rules within the dates parameter. Last year very few participated as it was a last minute affair, but I'll see if I can dig up an older swap for you to see what has been shared. Oh, and one other thing, we keep the group updated so we all know everyone is participating.


----------



## Belfrybat

Here are links to 2014 and 2015 swaps. Reading them will give you an idea of what we send. You'll see that some send a lot whereas others send three or four items. But the idea isn't the amount but making a new friend and sharing our crafts with each other.

2014 https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...thing-handmade-swap-in-progress.526186/page-6
2015 https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/2015-handmade-holiday-swap-in-progress.545147/


----------



## Meima6

Thank you, Belfry. This is a good adventure.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

I think I'd like to participate but...

I'm not a seamstress. I can make some nice art peices or word art stuff though.

Would that fit the parameters? I just don't want anyone thinking I'd be able to bust out a quilt or something. Definitely on the long long long list of things I want to learn to do though.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

Ok I looked over the past swaps more and it sounds fun, I'm sure I can come up with some nice gifts. First one I scanned was a quilt and I got intimidated haha!

So I'm a married mom of a teenager and preschooler, both boys. We live in the foothills. Hobbies... gardening, jarring and canning, baking, crafting with various mediums, embroidery, cake decorating, drawing and painting a bit (wish I had more time for it).... some others that aren't helpful. My husband has a bonsai garden that I help with, it inspires me. When I'm not trying to kill them by not watering properly.

I like simple natural style, not big on froo froo. Love the outdoors. Fav colors are black and white combo, or teal, or sea green, or deep blue.


----------



## Belfrybat

Welcome, Playingindirt. I love it when people with different art and craft skills participate. Love you statement about trying to kill the bonsai garden with over watering. I do fine with outside plant, but inside? I drown them in no time flat!


----------



## maxine

I love this swap too!! I participated in 2015 and enjoyed it tremendously.. I'd love to do it again this time,, but am not sure I will be able to have internet where we are headed for the winter.. into the Belmont Mountains about 35 miles west of Wickenburg AZ to our mining claim..my husband assures me I'll be able to sew as he's buying a solar panel for my electricity source.. but internet remains a question... 

I encourage anyone who is interested to participate...!!!


----------



## Kyrel

I'm so glad posts of the past years were added to gain some insight into the workings of this!! I'm so happy to join in. I have so many ideas now =}


----------



## PlayingInDirt

Our bonsai are outside, actually we have to water them twice daily and it gets hot out here in Cali, I roasted them twice this year by not watering them good enough or skipping watering. 

But I'm more the garden grunt person than the resident botanist. 

Ask me to plan a baby shower, however, and I'm a happy gal


----------



## COSunflower

I'm glad that Belfrybat included the past year's swap posts too! It gave me alot of ideas also.  I've always admired bonsai but have never tried it!!! It would be kind of like taking care of a baby to make sure it was fed and watered properly and I would feel REALLY feel bad if it died!!!!!


----------



## PlayingInDirt

They're pretty high maintenance to say the least. Lot of work, course hubby has probably 150 trees in various stages of development. But they're really beautiful and super cool!


----------



## Belfrybat

I just posted info on the swap on cooking, fiber arts, soapmaking, and crafts forums. I hope we pick up a few more, but we've got a pretty good group as it is.
Maxine -- I'm so sorry you are not able to join us, but have a lovely time at the mine. How long will you be gone?


----------



## babydumpling25

I havent been able to do it for a couple of years but I would like to join in this year.

I'm married 
a senior and 9th grader kids
Blue is my favorite color
I like to cook, read, little sewing, some painting. 
I am a stay at home women,


----------



## Belfrybat

Welcome, Babydumpling. This really is a fun swap.


----------



## Belfrybat

So far there are 9 of us -- 10 if Angie joins. How about PMing your friends to see if more might join? This really is a fun swap.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

snowlady said:


> I'm in! Married with college age kids. I like embroidery, quilts, flowers,genealogy, reading and scrap booking. My style is vintage I guess, and I like green.


I have a question?What do you use Sizzix for? I know it's used for scrap booking. A friend gave me one but I don't scrap book. Though she keeps trying to get me interested.


----------



## maxine

Belfry we should be gone most of the winter home March or April.. I'm hoping we can find a way to get internet.. maybe by satellite?? if we do then I can join in again.. if nothing else to see how everything is going..


----------



## Deegie

I really considered joining this year and I am sure I will next year. Instead I will follow this thread and I unpack all the boxes in my new home. 
I did go into what will be my new craft room and stand there and look around for awhile and wonder if I could possibly put something together but finally admitted defeat.
Five days ago hubby and I arrived here with the second of three truck. We have yet to go get the final truck. I made a detour and picked up hubby's mom as she had been asking to come with us. We thought we had everything well planned. But as often happens our plans did not work out when just a couple days after our arrival mom took seriously ill and ended up in the hospital. She is still there and most of our time is spent there. 
We love being in the country but the half hour drive to the hospital is taxing on my hubby and he is now making the effort to get home before dark due to the large deer population on the road after dark. 
I will enjoy watching this thread but decided I have too much on my plate to join this year. 
I hope everyone will post photos when they get their lovely items in December.

Blessings to all


----------



## COSunflower

Welcome Deegie!!!! We would LOVE to have you watch along with this swap!!! Do you sew? We will be having another quilt block swap in January that we would like to welcome you to join in on! I hope that your Mom gets well soon and that you get all unpacked and settled before the holidays!!! Hugs!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Here is a list of those who signed up. I'll be sending the list to Angie this evening, so please let me know if I missed anyone.

Jlynnp
COSunflower
MOBookworm
Kyrel
Belfrybat
Snowlady
Meima6
PlayingInDirt
babydumpling25
(Angie)


----------



## Meima6

Who is our hostess?


----------



## COSunflower

I don't know. It sounded like Angie was originally - that she was going to pair everyone up and give us our names to swap with. She is really busy with her Mom and Dad being ill right now though so maybe she will appoint someone else to over see the swap.
Hopefully we will hear VERY soon!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

If not Angie,I vote for Belfrybat.
Anybody but me.


----------



## Belfrybat

We don't actually need a hostess per se on this swap. I PMed Angie yesterday with names and she'll be on today or tomorrow to post partners. Then, if it's OK with her and y'all, I'll help keep things moving along. Although this group moves itself along quite nicely.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> We don't actually need a hostess per se on this swap. I PMed Angie yesterday with names and she'll be on today or tomorrow to post partners. Then, if it's OK with her and y'all, I'll help keep things moving along. Although this group moves itself along quite nicely.


Works for me.


----------



## AngieM2

Hi all. I'm sorry that I'm here and then gone, etc. I am asking Belfrybat to step in and be me for awhile and hope that with all your help, she can and will do it. (I don't have answer yet from her on this request).

The ones that have been here in the past will be a big help and the new people will have new ideas. I'll be around when someone wants to send me a message with a question, and I'll try to step in and encourage.

I just have found that after working online for a few hours a day, keeping records of all parents' doctor appointments, taking them everywhere; once I get back home I don't even have enough time here to get everything done. Or to relax some and depressurize.

Many of you that have helped family understand what I am just learning this year.

I'll go to the Winter quilt block swap and drip some of my great experience on it (Ha, Ha) and know you can get it done.


----------



## Meima6

I understand. Mother passed almost a year ago. Now I have only two or three appointments a week with Dad, but almost daily visits. I hope you have someone to lift you up. I promise to keep you close in my thoughts.


----------



## COSunflower

I totally understand too Angie! My mom passed away almost 3 years ago and I am the only fairly local child to be able (and want) to take care of my 91 year old dad. It is very difficult to juggle everything but also very necessary. You are in my daily prayers.


----------



## Lauradinkins

Is this swap all wrapped up. I'd like to participate if it's not too late.


----------



## Belfrybat

Laura -- we haven't matched up partners and would love to have you on board. That will make us an even number. So, welcome!


----------



## Belfrybat

AngieM2 said:


> Hi all. I'm sorry that I'm here and then gone, etc. I am asking Belfrybat to step in and be me for awhile and hope that with all your help, she can and will do it. (I don't have answer yet from her on this request).
> 
> The ones that have been here in the past will be a big help and the new people will have new ideas. I'll be around when someone wants to send me a message with a question, and I'll try to step in and encourage.
> 
> I just have found that after working online for a few hours a day, keeping records of all parents' doctor appointments, taking them everywhere; once I get back home I don't even have enough time here to get everything done. Or to relax some and depressurize.
> 
> Many of you that have helped family understand what I am just learning this year.
> 
> I'll go to the Winter quilt block swap and drip some of my great experience on it (Ha, Ha) and know you can get it done.


Angie -- you know I'll do whatever I can to help out. Take care of yourself and your family -- that is what is important right now.


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks Belfrybat - I sure appreciate your help and all the ladies that are doing this swap. It does create friends for a long time.

And I think it's wonderful that Laura came along to even out the numbers.


----------



## Belfrybat

OK -- DRUMROLL, PLEASE!!!! I paired up the names using a very scientific method. I printed the names, cut them out, placed in a bowl, closed my eyes and picked two at a time. Please contact each other via PM (start a conversation) and share with each other about your lives. Remember our goal is to make a new friend. You can mail your gifts to each other at any time you agree on. You don't have to wait until the deadline. Please do check back here on the thread weekly and let us know how things are going. Have fun!!!

Meima6 --- COSunflower
PlayingInDirt --- Kyrel
babydumpling25 --- Belfrybat
Lauradinkins --- Snowlady
MOBookworm1957 --- Jlynnp


----------



## Belfrybat

I PMed everyone, but apparently PlayingInDirt has her settings set to private. Kyrel, if you don't hear from her in a couple of days, please let me know and we'll switch partners.


----------



## Kyrel

Belfrybat said:


> I PMed everyone, but apparently PlayingInDirt has her settings set to private. Kyrel, if you don't hear from her in a couple of days, please let me know and we'll switch partners.


Ok!!


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Belfrybat for doing this!!! Angie, take care of YOURSELF ALSO - very important so that you don't get burned out!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Babydumpling (Sandra) and I have made contact. She is going to be fun to get to know.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

Hi! Sorry about the pm settings, I'll try to fix it...?


----------



## COSunflower

Meima6 and I have been conversing....we are SO much alike!!!!  This IS going to be fun!!!


----------



## Meima6

Yay CoSunflower! We are kindred spirits.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have sent message to Jlynnp.
But haven't heard back yet.
Excited though.


----------



## PlayingInDirt

Kyrel messaged me and I messaged back tues, haven't heard anything back yet. Dunno if she didn't get my message, or if she's just not on here often.


----------



## AngieM2

I love seeing the friendships forming up. And things are looking good for folks, just doing anything takes hours to get done by traveling, doing, etc. I have such good memories and wishing all of you the same good memories of this swap.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you for dropping by, Angie. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Kyrel

PlayingInDirt said:


> Kyrel messaged me and I messaged back tues, haven't heard anything back yet. Dunno if she didn't get my message, or if she's just not on here often.


I just went back to work on Monday, have been so busy didn't have time to log in here. I did just send a message to my partner. =}

I do have the HT app....maybe I'll check it out if it's easy to use and reply etc.

I've already started my Swap box!! So exciting <3


----------



## Belfrybat

This thread is really quiet. Has everyone made contact yet with your partner? Several have not posted one way or another. We enjoy "listening in" on your budding friendships, so please do share.
Babydumpling and I are corresponding regularly and I've decided on one gift I'm going to make her -- will start on it today. Depending on how fast it makes up I'll probably add a second and then a few edible goodies. What is the holiday season without nibbles?


----------



## romysbaskets

Please count me in! I would be happy to swap this year.


----------



## COSunflower

I havent heard from meima6 in a few days and am kind of worried about her. Ive been sick the last couple days with a HORRIBLE stomach virus. Just starting to feel a little better this afternoon.


----------



## Belfrybat

COSunflower said:


> I havent heard from meima6 in a few days and am kind of worried about her. Ive been sick the last couple days with a HORRIBLE stomach virus. Just starting to feel a little better this afternoon.


Sorry you've been under the weather and glad to hear you are feeling better. I haven't heard from Meima6 either and she hasn't checked in on the winter swap thread. I hope all is well with her.


----------



## Belfrybat

romysbaskets said:


> Please count me in! I would be happy to swap this year.


Oh, I'm so sorry you missed the sign ups. I tried to post it on several threads. If someone drops out, I'll let you know.


----------



## Meima6

Oh, COSunflower! I am sad that you are not well! I am okay. Had a doc appointment today and X-rays. Something going on with my back and my legs. Some days it is hard to get around and other days, not much. They gave me a round of prednisone. I'm doing the pt in the water thing too. In the middle of this my 83 year old Dad broke his arm and we had a house guest for 6 days. We NEVER usually have guests except for family. In the past couple of months we have had four guests from out of town. One from Ky, one from Cinncinati, and two from Northern Ireland. Wonderful, but stressful. I am no Martha Stewart!


----------



## COSunflower

OH MY GOODNESS MEIMA!!!! No wonder you were MIA!!!! I hope that you Dad is feeling OK!!!


----------



## ladytoysdream

Hi ...........
Romysbasket, I'm willing if you still need a partner


----------



## Meima6

Hoping all of you are well this evening. Sending prayers to those who grieve. Wish it was a world of peace, and hoping I can do something to make things better.


----------



## Belfrybat

Yeah! We have two new swappers -- Romysbaskets and Ladytoysdream. I've sent both of you a PM.

How is going with the rest of you? Are you busy creating something special for your swappee? Please drop by and let us know how its going.

I'm almost finished with the first gift for Babydumpling in one of her favourite colours. Now considering a second -- maybe something edible?


----------



## COSunflower

Since i was so sick this past week all I've done is make a list of possible gifts for Meima. Starting to feel well enough to get back into the swing of things. This strain of flu really kicked my hiney!!!


----------



## ladytoysdream

Okay, working on PM's.

I have several homemade items that could be used in this swap.
I need favorite colors now.


----------



## Meima6

Belfrybat said:


> Yeah! We have two new swappers -- Romysbaskets and Ladytoysdream. I've sent both of you a PM.
> 
> How is going with the rest of you? Are you busy creating something special for your swappee? Please drop by and let us know how its going.
> 
> I'm almost finished with the first gift for Babydumpling in one of her favourite colours. Now considering a second -- maybe something edible?


Welcome new Friends!


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Since i was so sick this past week all I've done is make a list of possible gifts for Meima. Starting to feel well enough to get back into the swing of things. This strain of flu really kicked my hiney!!!


Uh oh! I feel spoiled! I've been laying plans for you as well. This is SO much fun! 

I am very sad that the flu bug caught you. Did you get the flu shot? I got one this year. Completely forgot about it last year, but then I was only out of the house about 4 hours a week. The bug could not find me, thank goodness.


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> OH MY GOODNESS MEIMA!!!! No wonder you were MIA!!!! I hope that you Dad is feeling OK!!!


Today was one of his doctor days for his MDS. He goes twice a week and gets injections of the compounds which encourage production of his red and white blood cells, because his own bone marrow no longer make them. They want him to have a blood transfusion on Friday. This will make 3 since he broke his arm.  I am hoping that when his arm is healed, his body can help a little bit and he will not need the transfusions as often. It is not considered positive that he is needing them so often. Thank you for asking about him.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Contact has been made with romysbaskets.
We are on a roll


----------



## Meima6

Today I canned apple Butter made in a roaster in my oven. I was inspired by COSunflower! It turned out great, and I am planning another batch starting tomorrow. It was the first apple butter I have ever made and canned. Thank you to my Friend!


----------



## Belfrybat

Sounds great, Meima. The one and only time I made apple butter I simmered it on the stove and scorched the bottom. It wasn't too bad, but the scorched taste was noticeable to me. I know some folks use a crock pot.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Years ago, when I made apple butter, I did it in a crockpot.
I just remember the stirring. It tasted good. One of those projects
where you need to be in the kitchen area most of the day


----------



## COSunflower

I do the majority of it in the crockpot until it reaches applesauce stage and then cook it down in the oven at 250 degrees until it gets as thick as I want it to be. I stir it every 20 minutes or so. My mother-in-law used lots of cinnamon to make it a nice rich dark brown color.


----------



## Meima6

Well, I am finished canning for the year. I ended up with 12 half pints of apple butter. I did 6 in my first batch and 6 in the second batch. It was amazing to me how many apples it took to make just that much. One peck for each 6 half pints!! I will never take apple butter for granted again! I loved doing it in the roaster in the oven.  Thank you again, CoSunflower, for the inspiration.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm glad that your apple butter turned out good Meima!!! It amazes me also how many apples it takes to cook down for a jar of applesauce also. The sweeter and crunchier that apple, the more it takes because there is so much water in the apple that has to evaporate. That is why the green Gravestein apple and other green or more sour apples that have a harder flesh make the best sauce etc. There is more substance to them. I used to have a little Northern Spy apple tree that had a reddish peel but a very dense, sourish flesh. It made the BEST apple sauce ever!!!


----------



## Meima6

Wow! I know nothing about all of this, and I LOVE learning about it! I will remember this for next year. Thank you. :


----------



## COSunflower

We had two orchards with lots of different fruits on our farm when I was young and I started helping my grandma can before I was even in school!!! She was a nurse and in the summer would leave a note on the table telling me what fruit to pick that day for canning. I had a small box and would pick up the fruit that fell onto the ground. After dinner we would make sauces, jams, jellies etc. We had a huge garden that I helped my grandpa with each day. He stayed home with me as he had a bad heart and had to retire early. I remember one evening that we had put beans in the canner before dinner....we were eating dinner and KABOOM!!!! The pressure cooker exploded and beans went EVERYWHERE - even up on the ceiling along with broken glass etc.  I remember watching from the doorway while my poor grandma cleaned it up. I couldn't help till the glass was all up and then I washed down the cupboards on the bottom, stove, refrig etc. while she was up on the ladder doing the upper walls and ceiling.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Is there a approximate dollar value for the items in the swap box we are sending out ?
I did not catch this in any of the reading I have done for this swap.


----------



## babydumpling25

has anyone heard from Belfry bat this week I have not heard from her in almost 2 weeks worried about her?


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm here. Sorry, I thought I'd replied to your last post. I may have forgotten to hit "send" -- I'll check it out and write this afternoon.

As to swap costs. We've never set a $$ amount, but everyone does what they are comfortable with. Since this is a homemade swap, I doubt the supplies anyone is using will cost very much. Some people make one item and others make several. Some also will buy some small items, like tea or chocolate to add to their packages. But that is totally up to the individual. There is no expectation that any of us will purchase anything except the supplies to make our gifts.


----------



## Belfrybat

How is everyone doing? I've finished one gift for Sandy (Babydumpling) and am working on her main gift. Finding just exactly the right components to make the gift was a fun challenge -- I love scavenger hunts! Now I'm trying to decide whether to add a couple of edible goodies in the box. What do any of you think?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Working on Judy's gifts now.
Had a little problem with, but got it worked out to my satisfaction.
On to other things for the box.


----------



## Jlynnp

I am working on Jackie's (MoBookworm) things, would have had more done if the package of velcro had of had everything in it!!


----------



## Meima6

I have been making my list and checking it more than twice!! Kim has a lifetime of being very, very good! What a beautiful soul! This is a wonderful Christmas tradition!


----------



## COSunflower

You're too kind Meima!!! I am almost done with Meima's main gift - have to find a couple more items to finish it. I need to find a box the right size....This is definitely FUN!!!! I think YOU have been very good Debbie also!!!  When one of my Bandon granddaughter's is here this week we will go "scouting around".....Hee Hee!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

How is everyone doing on their gifts?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> How is everyone doing on their gifts?


Pretty good.
Now that I have corrected crochet pattern boo boo.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm finished and am waiting for Babydumpling to respond to my PM. Even though the deadline to mail is the 10th, since that falls on a Sunday, how about we extend out to Wednesday, December 15th? That way we mail in plenty of time to miss the Christmas rush. Remember to try and coordinate with your partner so you mail and receive at about the same time.


----------



## Meima6

Belfrybat said:


> I'm finished and am waiting for Babydumpling to respond to my PM. Even though the deadline to mail is the 10th, since that falls on a Sunday, how about we extend out to Wednesday, December 15th? That way we mail in plenty of time to miss the Christmas rush. Remember to try and coordinate with your partner so you mail and receive at about the same time.


I love you idea to extend to the 15th! The timing is perfect.


----------



## Meima6

I've started gathering the special items on my Christmas list. You know, checking it twice and all of that magic stuff!  I'll use a box instead of a "pack" and the mail instead of the chimney! This is SUCH fun! I imagine this is how "Santa" feels.
Happy wishes to All,
Meima


----------



## Belfrybat

I agree, Meima. This is a fun swap and I feel like I've made a new friend here on the board. I have the main two gifts made, another traded for from a neighbour. Now I'm considering edible goodies. I'll use a Regional Rate A box which is just a tad smaller than a medium flat rate but so much cheaper to mail. So after I put in the main gifts I'll see whatever else I can stuff into.

Everyone -- remember to take pics of what you send and receive. This swap is much more fun with pics.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

The later date works for me.


----------



## babydumpling25

Did I reply yo you already if not im sorry but I will not be able to mail until Friday when pay hits the bank sorry.


----------



## Belfrybat

I have everything boxed up except an edible goody and will get that done today. I am planning on mailing tomorrow. 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## COSunflower

The 15th is Friday and I should be ready by then!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Trying to finish up a gift for Judy.
Estelle's one tooth broke through. Just one so far.
Should be finished up by the 15th.


----------



## ladytoysdream

I put my package in the mail today.


----------



## Jlynnp

Will wrap things up and get them in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## COSunflower

I will be mailing mine off tomorrow too!!!! I hope that Meima likes het gift!!!!!


----------



## babydumpling25

I'm hoping to get mine in the mail today. Have quite the bit of snow and don't know if I can get to town until a little later.


----------



## Meima6

Mine will go out in the morning. I went to the post office and the line was out the door! I had an appointment and couldn't wait, so my friend who lives in town, is going to take it tomorrow when she mails a package to her son.  where would we be without our friends!? 

I know I will love my gift from COSunflower! I hope she likes her from me.


----------



## COSunflower

I mailed mine to Meima this afternoon!!!! I hope that she likes it!!!!! Now to get my Christmas cards done.


----------



## Jlynnp

Mine went out yesterday, sure hope MoBookworm likes everything.


----------



## babydumpling25

Hoping to go mail tomorrow was snowed in on Friday and part of sat but hubby got it taken care of.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Will mail Judy's gift tomorrow.
Just got back.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Having Miss Estelle for the next 24 hours.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Jlynnp

Don't know if it is best wishes or I'm sorry. LOL Enjoy your time with her.


----------



## COSunflower

I will pray that little Miss Estelle is on her best behavior!!!!! Enjoy that little cutie!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> I will pray that little Miss Estelle is on her best behavior!!!!! Enjoy that little cutie!!!!!!!


She wasn't.


----------



## snowlady

Laura and I have exchanged our gifts. What a great surprise!


----------



## COSunflower

I got Meima's box today....


----------



## COSunflower

OMGOODNESS!!!! It was filled with wonderful things!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Please post pictures, or at least describe what you give and receive. Seeing the goodies is part of what makes this swap so much fun.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> She wasn't.


I was in tears by time her mom picked her up.
Wednesday is my first day off since 15 September 2017.
Finishing my Christmas shopping.
Sewing for myself, finishing up a couple of blouses,tops, a couple of dresses.
Yes, on occasion I wear dresses.
Finishing sewing up Strawberry's chew toys for Christmas.


----------



## Meima6

Hang in there Mo. We are all the same but we live in different houses,
I was the caregiver for my youngest granddaughter for her first year. Then my mother for the next year. These are things we would not trade. Much love!


----------



## COSunflower

Yes!!! I've done the same with 2 of my granddaughters. The first year is the hardest. Once they can walk and start to talk it is so much better! And actually, once they can sit up and start to use their hands, they are easier to keep occuppied. Plastic keys, measuring cups, measuring spoons, a little plastic bowl and cup etc. will keep her busy a long time!!! Can she scoot yet? If she can, put her on her stomach on a blanket and put a few interesting toys JUST out of her reach...She will stretch, reach and scoot to reach them.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Yes!!! I've done the same with 2 of my granddaughters. The first year is the hardest. Once they can walk and start to talk it is so much better! And actually, once they can sit up and start to use their hands, they are easier to keep occuppied. Plastic keys, measuring cups, measuring spoons, a little plastic bowl and cup etc. will keep her busy a long time!!! Can she scoot yet? If she can, put her on her stomach on a blanket and put a few interesting toys JUST out of her reach...She will stretch, reach and scoot to reach them.


She sits up,rolls over,Army crawls when her parents aren't here. They pick her up at every little squeak. Army crawl is using her arms to move around on her stomach. She scared them both the other day. She tried to body buck out out of her bouncy chair thingy. I have it on comfort pallet so if she bucks out something is there to cushion the fall.
Found out today she has inner ear infection, teething, congestion.
She loves Granny's plastic measuring spoons, she trys to feed herself with them.
remember the old Tupperware toy dishes, well I have some.(I collect old toys)
Been letting her play with the bowl,drinking glass,plate,measuring spoons,measuring cups.
She likes stuff that Granny uses in kitchen. she helps me cook(sorta).
She loves to hear my voice, even if I can't carry a tune.
And we read books together too. Want to instill the love of reading in her.
We do the nursery rythms that teach different body parts, numbers, colors.
Had a wonderful day off. Didn't do much. Slept in, leasurily cup of coffee.
Didn't smell like baby spit up all day.
Strawberry was sure lost without Estelle today.
She sat on window sill most of the day with her back to me.
She was watching for Estelle.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Meima6 said:


> Hang in there Mo. We are all the same but we live in different houses,
> I was the caregiver for my youngest granddaughter for her first year. Then my mother for the next year. These are things we would not trade. Much love!


Thank you.


----------



## COSunflower

Goodness Mo!!!!
No wonder Estelle was cranky - poor thing!!!! Ear infection AND teething! She must have been in terrible pain!!! I think that you are a wonderful grandma - keep up the good work!!!! Im so glad that you got a much needed day of rest!!!!!


----------



## babydumpling25

Got box from Bridget and it was lovely nice scarf table runner chex mix and soap smells really nice. Thank you.


----------



## Belfrybat

You are welcome. The scarf was the first I'd knitted from beginning to end. Just plain knit stitch, but in Sandy's favourite colour. The soap was made by a neighbour, also in Sandy's favourite colour. Her favourite flowers are carnations and peonies, and she likes blue. Finding fabric with either of those was like going on a scavenger hunt. Thankfully a seller of Etsy had one piece left of blue peony fabric. Success! I do so enjoy this swap.


----------



## Belfrybat

Has everyone sent and received? Please post here and include pics.


----------



## Jlynnp

Mo next Miss Estelle will need an apron so she can help Grandma cook.


----------



## snowlady

Then, another package came with 100 more skeins of gloss and THEN another package with chocolate! I will be busy all winter.


----------



## romysbaskets

Ladystoysdream sent me a lovely box! A handmade crocheted yellow and white scarf, fun favorite colors hat and soft cream mittens. It was a box full of talent and love!


----------



## Belfrybat

Really lovely gifts, Romy. Ladytoydream outdid herself.
I received a wall hanging from Babydumpling. Just looking at it makes me cold! I really don't know how people manage in the north, especially with the kind of snow and cold weather they are currently having.


----------



## Jlynnp

That is beautiful!!


----------



## ladytoysdream

Romy sent me a beautiful Dark red scarf. A skein of alpaca yarn. I have never worked with
this kind of yarn so it will be interesting. Thinking a hat or a fitted scarf.
And a jar of red current jelly. I have not had this kind since I was a kid. I make a lot
of jam myself but this will be like a trip back in time for me. THANKS


----------



## Meima6

It is finally calm enough around here to really enjoy my Treat Package from COSunflower.  I am keeping an eye on my 18" tall crocheted snowman and sipping Spice Ginger Plum tea from a 12 assortment (96 tea bags) Holiday Tea package. Yes, she has spoiled me! The Snowman has been named Flower by my grand daughter Milyn. Milyn insists the snow'girl' loves that name.  Flower is holding a bouquet of pine ones and holly which she will shortly exchange for pine boughs, and then early spring flowers as the season progresses. She will probably be able to stay with us until mid March, when it becomes too warm for her to enjoy the weather. She is very happy being here with our other snowflake and snow people decorations. 
I also received a crocheted red and white Christmas stocking full of candy canes and several crocheted dish clothes, all of which I love!!
Since I cannot crochet and only barely knit, these are extra special gifts. I appreciate the time, talent, and patience involved. I took a picture and will attempt to post it. We have a new computer, so I think I can do it when my husband is ready to give me a little picture posting lesson!

This is an awesome swap! Many thank yous to my extra special swap person.
Blessings to All,
Meima


----------



## COSunflower

Oh Meima!!! I am so glad that you are enjoying Flower the Snow Girl. I purposely didn't use traditional Christmas colors hoping that you would enjoy her all winter - like you are!!! 

I got a WONDERFUL box of surprises from Meima!!!! I was overwhelmed by her generosity!!!!! She made me one of her beautiful hand made baskets. Long and rectangle shaped - perfect for MY teabags!!!! I think my FAVORITE gift was a start of her special sourdough starter plus a quilted binder with the story of the starter, recipes and room for my writing. There was also 2 small loaves of her sourdough bread to taste plus a jar of the most tasty local honey!!! I had sourdough bread with butter and honey for dinner that night!!!

There was also a fantastic book about how the Oregon Trail pioneers outfitted their wagons and prepared for the trlp and also the problems they ran into by being under prepared AND over prepared!!! Ive learned a lot so far! 

There was also a handmade woolly sheep ornament that she made at a class with her granddaughter and a real feather chicken ornament that my cat tried to snatch from me....a knitted dish rag that reminded me of my Mother who passed from a stroke 3 years ago. She always made me the exact same kind for Christmas. A needle felted pin for my jacket AND a most wonderful winter instrumental CD - my favorite kind!!!

I feel SOOOOO spoiled! I don't have a way to take a good photo so hope that my description will do. THANK YOU MEIMA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

I got my gift from Jackie (MoBookworm) today and it is great!! I got tea and a little crochet tea cup that they fit in. A couple books, some candles and some quilted items. I love everything!!


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Oh Meima!!! I am so glad that you are enjoying Flower the Snow Girl. I purposely didn't use traditional Christmas colors hoping that you would enjoy her all winter - like you are!!!
> 
> I got a WONDERFUL box of surprises from Meima!!!! I was overwhelmed by her generosity!!!!! She made me one of her beautiful hand made baskets. Long and rectangle shaped - perfect for MY teabags!!!! I think my FAVORITE gift was a start of her special sourdough starter plus a quilted binder with the story of the starter, recipes and room for my writing. There was also 2 small loaves of her sourdough bread to taste plus a jar of the most tasty local honey!!! I had sourdough bread with butter and honey for dinner that night!!!
> 
> There was also a fantastic book about how the Oregon Trail pioneers outfitted their wagons and prepared for the trlp and also the problems they ran into by being under prepared AND over prepared!!! Ive learned a lot so far!
> 
> There was also a handmade woolly sheep ornament that she made at a class with her granddaughter and a real feather chicken ornament that my cat tried to snatch from me....a knitted dish rag that reminded me of my Mother who passed from a stroke 3 years ago. She always made me the exact same kind for Christmas. A needle felted pin for my jacket AND a most wonderful winter instrumental CD - my favorite kind!!!
> 
> I feel SOOOOO spoiled! I don't have a way to take a good photo so hope that my description will do. THANK YOU MEIMA!!!!!!!!!!


Happy New Year, Dear Friend.


----------



## Meima6

ladytoysdream said:


> Romy sent me a beautiful Dark red scarf. A skein of alpaca yarn. I have never worked with
> this kind of yarn so it will be interesting. Thinking a hat or a fitted scarf.
> And a jar of red current jelly. I have not had this kind since I was a kid. I make a lot
> of jam myself but this will be like a trip back in time for me. THANKS


Oh my, how sweet! It sounds so very special!  if I worked with yarn, I think it would be SO interesting to work with Alpaca.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Jlynnp said:


> I got my gift from Jackie (MoBookworm) today and it is great!! I got tea and a little crochet tea cup that they fit in. A couple books, some candles and some quilted items. I love everything!!


Mother said to tell you that she was sorry.
She thought you wouldn't mind if she included herself in our swap.
She hemmed the brightly colored table topper.
I didn't check her work. So I hope everything was fine.
My son had to go to Post Office and pick up my box.
While I was attending services for special guy's middle son.
That was our 3rd unexpected death in the family this month.
Update on Estelle.
She has upper respirotory infection,teething,congestion, another ear infection too.
That little lady likes being naked, just a diaper.
My day with Estelle starts at 0430 hours, four days a week.
Sorry my spelling is so bad tonight. Extremely tired.
Judy's box got my sons attention, both sons, daughter in law.
They couldn't figure out what a "Pint of Pincushions" were. lol...
Estelle will love them as toys.
Absolutely love the towel that hangs on stove.(Strawberry proof).
Love the pot holders.
Everybody stay warm,have a Happy New Year!
Hopefully once I get back in groove. I'll be on a little bit more.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Judy,
Strawberry loves her dog coat, one of the pin cushions.
Strawberry and Estelle both love the pin cushions.
Both think they are new toys for them.
Love gifts that my girls and I can enjoy.


----------



## COSunflower

Jackie, please take care of yourself!!!! Caring for a sick baby is so draining - especially at our age!!! Estelle is so lucky to have you - I think that you will always be her SPECIAL extra fun grandma.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thank you Kim for the kind words.
I want to be a part of Estelle's life, but sometimes it feels like I have her more than her mother.
My oldest son works overnights, then goes to Estelle's mom's house takes care of her and stays with her till I come back at noon to take care of her.
My typical day is wake at 0330 hours.
Coffee, medicine,shower,dressed,fix lunch bag.
warm car at 0430 hours, drive across town.
let myself in, make bottles,draw medicine for Estelle.
Mom leaves for work at 0515 hours.But doesn't get home until 2000 hours or later.
4 days a week, sometimes more.
With her being sick and it being bitter cold, I'm stuck there all day.
At least at my house, I can do dishes,bake,sew and quilt.
There all I do is watch mindless tv.
Charlie makes sure I get to come home for a few hours each day to take care of Strawberry's needs.


----------



## COSunflower

Bless you Jackie!!!!! What would these poor kids do without their grandparents???? I took care of my first granddaughter more than her parents also. Their long work hours and extra work days played havic on family life. Lots of people in town thought Jess was MY little girl as we look alike and were always together and she called me mom until she was old enough to say grandma. She is 15 now and we are still very close!!!!


----------

